# Growth Spurts



## mchy

I was wondering what typical patterns of growth are. Our pup had some rapid growth around the 4 month mark, but since 5 months has really slowed down.

From everyone's experience, are the pups due for another growth spurt (not just filling out, but length/height wise) after 6 months?

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl

My pup gained an average of 3# every week until he started teething heavily(4-5 mos) then at 7 mos he gained again and leveled off around 10 months. It seemed he got longer though just before he teethed. 
On another board there was a thread about growth stats, I copied/pasted my entries to save and am glad I did, as the board is dissolving in a few months.
Karlo's growth stats; 

4/30/09 Karlo, male- 8 weeks 13# West German/Slovakian lines RAW fed

5/05 Karlo 9 weeks-16#
5/19 Karlo 10 weeks 3 days~ 21.8# 2nd set of shots
11 weeks today~ 24.3#
5/26 Karlo ~12 weeks, 28# and a bit over 17"
And his big boy coat has started coming in, getting darker by the hour!
6/03 Karlo ~13 weeks 32.5# and 18 squirming inches. He is the heaviest of the litter~Gryff may be bigger,haven't heard his weight lately, but the girls are all at least 5# less than him. Most all are rawfed, too.
6/10 Karlo 14 weeks 35# and still 18"
6/16 Karlo ~15 weeks 39# at the vet today for his third set of jabs and tall enough to see over the counter when he stands up to surf! Nipping that in the bud! Color is darker than last week, and I see an adult tooth poking thru on the top, no baby teeth have fallen out YET!! Tugging will be put on hold soon...
6/23 Karlo 16 weeks 41.6# and 19". He is getting longer in body.
7/01 Karlo at 17 weeks is 44# and 21". Gained 3 in the past week.
7/07 [email protected] weeks 47.4# -22" last set of shots today, rabies vac. in two weeks.
7/21 Karlo is 50.5# at 20 weeks, 22" high and 25" long. He grew in length in the last two weeks and lost most of his baby teeth. Still has the canines, though. Only gained a couple #'s in 2 weeks. Today he had the rabies vax, vet said he could gain a couple #'s? I think he looks fine!
7/30 Karlo 21 [email protected]#
8/04 Karlo 5 months (22 weeks) 56# and 23". Only 1# gain in a week. Teething heavily...
8/13 Karlo 23 weeks~59# and 23". Only two top canines left for his baby teeth, his other canines are in next to them...
8/21 Karlo 24 weeks 62.5# 23" All baby teeth are GONE!!! Prelim hips/elbows done this week, look good.
8/28 Karlo will be 6 mos. on Tuesday. He weighed in at 63# today. He is getting stronger, I was challenged to hold him back(he is now on his 'big boy' harness) during the protection phase at SchH training the other night.
9/09 Karlo 27 weeks 65.7# and squiggly 23"(I think)
9/29 Karlo(3 days shy of 7 months)72# and 24-25 wiggly inches. He won't stand still for the tape measure!
8/28 One week shy of 8 months, Karlo is 73# and 25". He has finally slowed down!
12/04 Karlo @ 9 mos. 82# and 27"(measured w/ a wicket)~he can stop growing anytime!!!!!
His 500 crate was retired a month ago so I am hoping to sell it and get a 700 for travel/training.
1/12/2010 Karlo~ 10 mos & 10 days 85# and 27"
2/04 Karlo 11mos 86.5# and still 27"~ He has finally leveled off!
3/02 Karlo, 1 yr old today 
weigh in: 89.9# and 27"
4/30 Karlo 14 mos: 90.4# and 27", yeahhh~he didn't gain!!!
7/22 Karlo 16 mos~vet visit today for his rabies jab... 94# and 27"
3/02/2011 Karlo at 2 yrs is 89.5# and 27"


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle

The board is dissolving in a couple of months?????


----------



## onyx'girl

Not this one....the one I had my stats posted on.


----------



## Emoore

Kopper (11 months) just had a pretty good growth spurt here recently.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle

Thank goodness these boards aren't going any where! I would be lost with out them 

Now, to remain on topic....I hope Razzle is due for a growth spurt. He's 31lbs at 4 months. That's nearly 10bls below with the growth chart says.


----------



## Emoore

Forget growth charts. 

You know how, if you walk into a 3rd or 4th grade classroom, you see some kids that look like they belong in kindergarten and other kids that are about ready to start shaving or wearing bras? It's exactly the same with dogs. They grow at different rates, but with proper nutrition and care they'll end up exactly the size the good Lord intended them to be.


----------

